# How many ob visits are required to bill globally?



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (May 20, 2013)

How many obstetrical visits are required to bill globally? 

In my CPT book it states: For 1-3 antepartum care visits, see appropriate E/M code(s)... Does this mean if the patient has 4 or more antepartum visits with the delivery it can be billed globally?


In this instance a patient was seen twice in the office for antepartum care, delivered by cesarean-section, & had a post partum visit.

Would CPT Code 59515 - Cesarean delivery including postpartum care be the most appropriate code to identify the services rendered? As for the anterpartum visits; would this be coded with the appropriate E/M code? Please help

Thank you so very much,
Valerie CPC


----------



## owenstonya (May 21, 2013)

Yes, bill the E/M visits for the antepartum care since you 3 or less, and then bill the 59515. typically global billing includes at least 13 visits.


----------

